# Cubase hilfe!



## Aloa (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Weiss zufällig jemand wie ich wenn ich bei Cubase SX mein lied gemacht habe, das dann ich ein mp3 oder wma format umwandlen kann.
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Aloa (28. Mai 2004)

ich weiss, dass man das bei Datei -> Exportieren macht ,
aber wenn ich das drücke steht das da:







kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## sisela (1. Juni 2004)

Die Locatoren beschreiben den Bereich, den du dann exportieren willst. Du musst den Bereich angeben. Entweder machst du das über die Toolbar (also da wo auch play und stop ist) oder oben in der Zeitleiste. Du musst dann den Anfang und das Ende markieren und dann dürfte zumindestens das Problem mit den Locatoren gelöst sein. Cubase weigert sich etwas aufzunhemen ider zu exportieren, wenn die Locatoren nicht richtig gesetzt sind. 
PS. Man kann auch den linken und rechten Locator vertauschen! --> dann gehts auch nicht...


----------

